# La Finca Figurado Cigar Review - La Finca Figurado



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The La Finca Figurado is a beautifully constructed smoke that lit and burnt exceptionally well. The overall impression of this cigar was that it is...

Read the full review here: La Finca Figurado Cigar Review - La Finca Figurado


----------

